# Dick Clark, the eternal teenager



## shesulsa (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh, how many make-out sessions started with that midnight kiss at the first of each year ....  Dick Clark in the background with his energetic yet velvety voice there and on American Bandstand.

Always cheerful, always positivity ....

A legend in playing popular music is lost.

RIP


----------



## seasoned (Apr 18, 2012)

RIP Dick Clark.

Bigger then life, one of those people you thought would live forever.............


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 18, 2012)

Just saw that on the news. He will be missed.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 18, 2012)

seasoned said:


> RIP Dick Clark.
> 
> Bigger then life, one of those people you thought would live forever.............


No kidding. How many people make a mark on multiple generations like he did. :asian:


----------



## Buka (Apr 19, 2012)

He had a couple of great quotes. My favorite was, "Music is the soundtrack of your life."
He sure brought a lot of music into homes back in the day. Thanks, Dick.

R.I.P.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 19, 2012)

.


----------



## MJS (Apr 19, 2012)

.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Apr 19, 2012)

Definitely a class act!  God Bless!!


----------

